# mouting brackets for stereo.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

well i hope u guys know what im talking about but i need the little metal plates that attach to the sides of the radio and hold it in the dash. My car was broken into recently and they took the whole assembly the radio and the little black tray thing thats directly under it. I looked all over online but cant find them. If not do u guys think it would be possible to make em? And how would i do it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

walk into the dealer, spend $10 on the bracket and be done with it.
That's all they cost at the dealer.
I've still got my drawer from my 92 floating around if you are interested.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

yea sure. Cause they want alot for those drawer things on ebay. I tried the junkyards too but they didnt have nothin either. Can u post a pic of that drawer, i wanna see if its the same as the one i had b4. Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

i don't have a pic of it. it's the stock one for 92 SE with a single din radio


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

ah, ok. How much u askin?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

open to offers.


----------

